# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  amministratore nullatenente e fallimento

## esco

Una SRL è debitrice di ca. 35.000 euro con un creditore.
Il capitale sociale in anni passati era stato portato da 10.000 a 90.000 euro immobilizzando in questo modo le riserve. Per essere più precisi l'aumento di capitale sociale era stato eseguito utilizzando gli utili non percepiti (anche perchè materialmente non erano in cassa).
Successivamente è stato praticamente dimezzato fa per pareggiare il bilancio degli ultimi 2 anni. 
Insomma non ci sono soldi in cassa e, l'unico creditore, intende procedere con la procedura di fallimento. 
L'amministratore ha richiesto di poter diluire il debito in 7 rate annuali anche per concedersi il tempo per recuperare alcuni crediti (sebbene sembrano irrecuperabili !). 
Purtroppo in caso di avvio del procedimento il curatore troverà ben poco in cassa: quali possibilità ci sono per indurre il creditore ad aspettare per evitare una azione così drastica come la richiesta di fallimento? 
E' opportuno che sia l'amministratore ad anticipare il creditore e notificare lo stato di insolvenza della SRL? 
In entrambi i casi come si fa a recuperare almeno i ca. 50.000 euro di capitale sociale "nominalmente" presenti ma che non sono sul conto corrente?

----------


## Luca Bi

La minaccia di fallimento è uno degli ultimi strumenti per ottenere un pagamento.  
Nel caso che racconti andrebbero fatte le valutazioni. In particolare in caso di fallimento l'amministratore rimane esposto ad eventuali problemi penali se sussistono i rpesupposti di un reato di bancarotta o ad eventuali azioni da parte del curatore (tipicamente azioni di responsabilità per errori di gestione).  
La richiesta di autofallimento è sicuramente un'opzione, ma bisogna verificare le conseguenze in capo all'amministratore.

----------


## esco

Grazie Luca per le indicazioni.
La questione certamente deve essere esaminata da un legale e da un commercialista. 
Per quanto riguarda eventuali errori dell'amministratore: gli aspetti contabili sono tutti in regola verso il fisco e gli altri fornitori, magari se non ha un costo eccessivo posso proporre una visita ispettiva di revisione contabile anche in azienda (tanto per essere maggiormente sicuri), prima di proporre l'eventuale istanza di fallimento. 
Lo stato aziendale è semplice: c'è meno lavoro e nonostante la riduzione delle spese, le cose non vanno come gli anni passati e questo debito rischia di far chiudere la SRL, se non si riesce a trovare un accordo con il creditore. 
Il mio dubbio è sul capitale sociale che era stato portato da 10.000 a 90.000 utilizzando l'opzione del mancato prelievo degli utili, l'importo residuo del capitale sociale, che teoricamente è ancora presente: può essere reclamato ai soci (prima o dopo il fallimento) dal creditore ?

----------


## robil

> Una SRL è debitrice di ca. 35.000 euro con un creditore.
> Il capitale sociale in anni passati era stato portato da 10.000 a 90.000 euro immobilizzando in questo modo le riserve. Per essere più precisi l'aumento di capitale sociale era stato eseguito utilizzando gli utili non percepiti (anche perchè materialmente non erano in cassa).
> Successivamente è stato praticamente dimezzato fa per pareggiare il bilancio degli ultimi 2 anni. 
> Insomma non ci sono soldi in cassa e, l'unico creditore, intende procedere con la procedura di fallimento. 
> L'amministratore ha richiesto di poter diluire il debito in 7 rate annuali anche per concedersi il tempo per recuperare alcuni crediti (sebbene sembrano irrecuperabili !). 
> Purtroppo in caso di avvio del procedimento il curatore troverà ben poco in cassa: quali possibilità ci sono per indurre il creditore ad aspettare per evitare una azione così drastica come la richiesta di fallimento? 
> E' opportuno che sia l'amministratore ad anticipare il creditore e notificare lo stato di insolvenza della SRL? 
> In entrambi i casi come si fa a recuperare almeno i ca. 50.000 euro di capitale sociale "nominalmente" presenti ma che non sono sul conto corrente?

  
Se l'amministrazione nel tempo è stata fatta "a regola d'arte" a fronte del cap sociale ci dovrà essere un eccedenza delle attività sulle passività. Ci dovrebbero essere in altri termini credi o macchinari da realizzare. 
Se cosi non è e comunque se l'attività è sostanzialmente ferma non ci sono i requisiti per la procedura di fallimento che prevede determinati limiti del totale attivo stato patrimoniale e totale ricavi (200 e 300 mila euro). 
Rimane l'azione esecutiva individuale del creditore ma si badi come è stato ampiamente discusso in questo forum se la svalutazione dell'attivo o la non recuperabilità dei crediti non è imputabile almeno alla colpa dell'ammiistratore questo non rischia alcunchè posto che per definizione nella srl risponde la società con il suo patrimonio e i soci limitatamente alla quota di partecipazione investita.

----------


## esco

il punto che sottoponevo alla attenzione di tutti è proprio questo: 
"limitatamente alla quota di partecipazione investita" 
se
quota di partecipazione = capitale sociale 
se
capitale sociale = 10.000 euro successivamente portato a 90.000 euro con l'accantonamento  nel capitale sociale degli utili non percepiti 
se
in cassa non c'è nulla (praticamente i crediti sono inesigibili ed i beni già venduti al meglio) 
i soci rischiano la quota parte di 10.000 euro (partecipazione investita) o la quota parte di 90.000 euro (partecipazione investita + utili non percepiti)?

----------


## Luca Bi

In caso di fallimento i soci rischiano poco, perche se non vi è più attivo nella società non vi è più niente da riportare a casa. Il capitale originario versato è andato già perso.
I soci rischiano in proprio se hanno rilasciato firme a garanzia per debiti ancora esistenti. 
L'amministratore rischia se vi sono magagne nella gestione e nei bilanci. Domanda tipica: i crediti sono stati svalutati correttamente?
A seconda delle magagne l'amminsitratore può incontrare problemi per i reati di bancarotta o per azioni di responsabilità tentate dal fallimento. 
Per esperienza, il creditore non chiede il fallimento per ottenere il fallimento ma per ottenere un pagamento.

----------


## esco

_"se l'attività è sostanzialmente ferma non ci sono i requisiti per la procedura di fallimento che prevede determinati limiti del totale attivo stato patrimoniale e totale ricavi (200 e 300 mila euro)"_ 
per essere didattici: 
in presenza delle sotto riportate condizioni: 
1 - totale attivo stato patrimoniale < 200.000 euro
2 - totale ricavi < 300.000 euro 
non è possibile richiedere il fallimento di una SRL.   _"Per esperienza, il creditore non chiede il fallimento per ottenere il fallimento ma per ottenere un pagamento."_ 
ma se la controparte è anche un concorrente le cose potrebbero essere diverse... 
molte grazie per le preziose indicazioni  :Smile:

----------


## esco

ho trovato quanto segue:  _il riformatore del 2006 ha individuato uno specifico canone di qualificazione dei piccoli imprenditori. Si tratta di un criterio quantitativo dimensionale parametrato allentità dellinvestimento nellazienda ovvero allentità dei flussi attivi (ossia, in definitiva, dei ricavi lordi) prevedendo, nella prima ipotesi, linvestimento superiore a  300.000,00 e, nella seconda, la soglia dei ricavi lordi superiore a  200.000,00 negli ultimi tre anni in ragione di ogni esercizio_ 
ed anche:  _Ulteriore novità, poi, è contenuta nellultimo comma dellart. 5 l.fall., il quale esclude la dichiarazione di fallimento qualora l'ammontare dei debiti scaduti e non pagati risultanti dagli atti dell'istruttoria prefallimentare sia, nel complesso, inferiore a euro venticinquemila_ (importo periodicamente aggiornato, credo l'importo aggiornato sia euro 30.000). 
Se capisco bene qualora nel triennio precedente alla data di richiesta del fallimento il fatturato è inferiore a 600.000 euro e lo stato patrimoniale è inferiore a 300.000 euro non ci sono i presupposti per l'avvio della procedura fallimentare. Le due condizioni (entità del fatturato o del patrimonio) devono essere verificate entrambe?

----------


## Luca Bi

In relatà i parametri sono 3 e vanno valutatati singolarmente negli ultimi 3 esercizi chiusi 
Per i fallimenti chiesti nel 2010 si tratta degli anni solari 2007, 2008, 2009. 
Basta che un solo parametro (ricavi, totale attivo, totale debiti) sorpassi il limite in uno solo dei tre anni precedenti e si è in condizione di fallibilità.

----------


## esco

ora le cose, per me, sono un po' più chiare
grazie 1000  :Smile:  
PS l'importo a debito è 25.000 o 30.000 euro?

----------


## Luca Bi

> PS l'importo a debito è 25.000 o 30.000 euro?

  Minimo 30mila.  
Valgono anche gli accessori, quindi attenzione agli interessi di mora, possono variare dall'8% al 10% e possono far crescere velocemente l'importo del debito  http://www.commercialistatelematico....tre_2_2010.pdf

----------


## ironfab

[QUOTE=esco;164005]ho trovato quanto segue:  _il riformatore del 2006 ha individuato uno specifico canone di qualificazione dei piccoli imprenditori. Si tratta di un criterio quantitativo dimensionale parametrato all’entità dell’investimento nell’azienda ovvero all’entità dei flussi attivi (ossia, in definitiva, dei ricavi lordi) prevedendo, nella prima ipotesi, l’investimento superiore a € 300.000,00 e, nella seconda, la soglia dei ricavi lordi superiore a € 200.000,00 negli ultimi tre anni in ragione di ogni esercizio_ 
in merito a questa affermazione avrei necessità di sapere come sono calcolati i ricavi lordi di una srl e se sempre in merito a questo ,viene calcolata la media dei tre anni o basta un solo anno per essere fallibili?
grazie 
Fabio

----------

